# 1940's JC Higgins Ladies' Bike Wanted...



## Old Man Wolf (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Guys!
 We've been distracted with some other projects the last several months...
 ... so it's about time to get back to trying to find a couple of our "Wanted" items!!!

 We already have one Ladies' JC Higgins as shown here...










... But we need to find a Second Matching Bike to restore Please???!!!
(I have 2 Daughters so I need to restore one for each of them!!!)


PLEASE EMAIL w/ PHOTOS DIRECT to OldToyTrains@aol.com ...
... or pm through site!!!

Thank You & Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Mar 5, 2014)

Bump Time???

STILL LOOKING!!! 

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Mar 16, 2014)

Still Looking!!!
Please don't tell me we have the only one of these out there!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 16, 2014)

I've got a ladies Higgins, it is a bit newer, with a four hole rack and 1/2 inch pitch chain. I grabbed it for the wheels,rack, and trading fodder Seat is newer and wrong, has a bare Delta Wasp light shell on it . .......If you are interested I can get a few pictures today. It is already partially disassembled and in the back of my pickup as I am still on the road for work. No skirt guards, never had any, but the chain guard is very similar.


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's two pictures of the one I have...








I've got the matching front wheel too. bike is currently in Iowa with me, but will end up in TX. Rear hub is a Komet.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Mar 16, 2014)

DJ Bill said:


> Here's two pictures of the one I have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey Bill!

When you get a chance...
... would you mind emailing me a closer-up photo of the rear end showing the fender & rear drop-outs please???

I just want to make sure the rear of that frame matches the one we have so I can set it up with the same fender skirts & what not.

Also curious how tall the headtube is on that one if you're willing to measure it???

(Would also appreciate a price with shipping Without the wheels or seat & without the front light to Delaware zip code 19702 if possible???)

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 16, 2014)

5.25 inch headtube. (not including bearing cones..)




Price.. how's $100 plus whatever Bikeflights charges? My zip is 76834 and it would be bike box sized and probably about 60 lbs tops.

In the pics the wheel nuts are way loosened but there aren't any additional holes I could see other than the fender brace/rack holes.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Mar 16, 2014)

DJ Bill said:


> 5.25 inch headtube. (not including bearing cones..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey Bill,
I Certainly appreciate that price...
... but that's a different bike front and rear from what we have here!

The headtube here is just over 7 inches...
... and this one has rear facing dropouts instead of the forward facing ones your bike has!








Thank You for responding to our ad...
... but I really want to hold out for 2 matching bikes!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 17, 2014)

That's fine.. I was actually surprised when you were interested in the first place.. It is a bit newer than your bike.....(Which is a cool bike!)


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Mar 17, 2014)

DJ Bill said:


> That's fine.. I was actually surprised when you were interested in the first place.. It is a bit newer than your bike.....(Which is a cool bike!)





LOL - The joys of having a Better Half AND 2 Daughters...
... I end up rebuilding 3 girl's bikes for every 1 boy's!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy


----------

